# Robert Lynn Asprin



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 5, 2008)

Yang the Nauseating, modernly known as Robert Lynn Asprin, was a well-known science fiction and fantasy author. In the SCA, he was one of the early members and was the founder of the Great Dark Horde. Asprin, born in 1946, died peacefully on May 22 at his home. 

Robert Asprin was the author or co-author of the _MythAdventures_ and _Phule's Company_ series of SF/fantasy novels, and was the editor of the _Thieves' World_ series.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 5, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Kreth (Jun 5, 2008)

The Myth books were great, and I read the Thieves' World series so often as a kid that my copies fell apart.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 5, 2008)

Read all his stuff...tried reading it again recently but found that stuff I thought was GREAT as a kid didnt "do it for me" as an adult any longer. It was a strange/sad/educational experience.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 5, 2008)

RIP

I read alot of the Myth series and loved his Phule series as well.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn.  I love his work and he will be missed.  RIP


----------



## arnisador (Jun 5, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 5, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 5, 2008)

.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 5, 2008)

One of my favorite authors... he shall be missed.  :asian:


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 6, 2008)

Damnit...

RIP RLA, loved the light you shed man.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 7, 2008)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Yang the Nauseating, modernly known as Robert Lynn Asprin, was a well-known science fiction and fantasy author. In the SCA, he was one of the early members and was the founder of the Great Dark Horde. Asprin, born in 1946, died peacefully on May 22 at his home.
> 
> Robert Asprin was the author or co-author of the _MythAdventures_ and _Phule's Company_ series of SF/fantasy novels, and was the editor of the _Thieves' World_ series.



I met the man at his house. He was a very nice man. He was even trying to help me out with being a guest at local convention. 

I enjoyed his works and re-read them all the time. 

My warmest regards goes out to his family, friends, and fans.

All I can say is Thank you Robert for sharing with us.


----------

